# Langstroth/Warre Combo



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

galvodog said:


> Kind of bored this year. Anybody ever cut a hole in the top of a Langstroth and super with Warre hive bodies?


I have not done it, but..
Here is a video for you where they took an "alpine hive" (a variant of the Warre) and supered it with 8-frame standard supers.
Non-English and no subs - still can look at it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tajWbRnUWso


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If it is a topbar only Warre you might need to help the bees get up to the naked topbar or they might build combs up from the Lang topbars. I have dried Langstroth 8 frame supers on an octagon Warre and topped it with a square Warre. And I have supered Warres with 8 frame Lang supers. I cut 3/8" plywood adapters for all these shenanigans.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

galvodog said:


> Kind of bored this year. Anybody ever cut a hole in the top of a Langstroth and super with Warre hive bodies?


I can't figure out why anyone would want to do that ....

There is at least some logic to having a framed box over a Top Bar brood box - but the other way around ... ? To my mind that would be the worst possible combination.
LJ


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

If bored and have time, I would work on transferring the Warre (assuming the classic) to fully framed Warre variant.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

GregV said:


> If bored and have time, I would work on transferring the Warre (assuming the classic) to fully framed Warre variant.


I agree - and it's almost as easy to xfer from Langstroth into Warre:

Start with a colony in a Langstroth Deep (or a medium placed over a shim to make a Deep). Tie-wrap some Warre frames (dimensioned to fit a 210mm - or thereabouts - Warre box) onto some plain Langstroth-length Top Bars. Chequer-board a few of those tie-wrapped frames in-between the Langstroth frames in order to get them drawn-out and occupied, and when they're ready, clip-off the tie-wraps and install those frames into the Warre box. As long as the queen is transferred along with a good-sized bunch of bees, that colony should then be good to go. Shake in more bees if needed. Job done.
LJ

PS. Keep those plain Langstroth-length Top Bars somewhere handy, just in case you should ever want to transfer some bees on a Warre frame back into a Langstroth box.


----------

